
Developer Testing - kiyanwang
https://henrikwarne.com/2017/08/20/developer-testing/
======
nateburke
Thanks for posting! Having spent a few years in the world of test, this
resonates loud and clear with me.

With maybe the sole exception of a README (and that's a big MAYBE), I can't
think of a more useful artifact to ship with software than a test suite.

At worst, a test suite can be ignored; at best, it's a living record of a
system's runtime interaction with the real world.

~~~
tonmoy
At worst it can make everyone complacent and over-confident about the
code/application

